# BMX Bahn Volksdorf



## Kind der Küste (13. November 2006)

Moinmoin.
Wer von euch fährt dort ab und zu?
Wenn ich Zeit habe und das Wetter stimmt bin ich öfters dort.
Die Bahn ist auch nur 20 Min. mit dem Rad von mir entfernt.


----------



## Andreas5000 (15. November 2006)

selten mal! ist halt net so toll da ne! aber gelegentlich reichts für ne Runde nach feierabend!

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexi90 (24. November 2006)

ich war bisher einmal dort 
naja überzeugt war ich nich gerade weil viel laub und nass und matsch bla keks
es macht schon spaß und ich wills mir mal im sommer anschauen wies dann is!!!
^^) lexi


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. November 2006)

ich war gestern da und es war echt ganz gut!
Klar sind die Absprünge jetzt nach der Saison nicht mehr ganz so gut und es gibt auch eins, zweif Pfützen, aber ansonsten klasse, hatten spaß.
wenn man nicht mit nem BMX unterwegs ist, ist die bahn auch nicht leicht zu fahren. Wurde ja auch extra für BMX gebaut.


----------



## Andreas5000 (27. November 2006)

Werd wohl die Tage auch mal wieder hin nach der Arbeit wahrscheinlich morgen mal! Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja mal da!


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. November 2006)

Ich schaff das während der Woche nicht!
Komm immer erst so gegen 17 Uhr aus dem Büro und bin dann um 18 Uhr zuhause.
Aber am Wochenende wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, bin ich da!


----------



## Quiksilverfan (22. Juni 2009)

kann ich da eigentich auch mit meim fully rumjumpen?
oder is das verboten?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juni 2009)

Nö, ist nicht verboten 
kannst auch mit dem CityBike da rauf.


----------



## Quator94 (27. August 2011)

Hey leute, konnte leider keine Informationen bezüglich dieser Bahn finden. Gibt es sie überhaupt noch?


----------



## essential (28. August 2011)

moin,

jo die gibt es noch. 
infos bekommste bestimmt beim hamburger bmxverein oder auch auf de seiten wo es um den beginners cup geht.

mfg jossi


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. August 2011)

essential schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> jo die gibt es noch.
> infos bekommste bestimmt beim hamburger bmxverein oder auch auf de seiten wo es um den beginners cup geht.
> ...



http://www.rg-hamburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=387&Itemid=105

Gruß nach HH
und wenn ihr weitere Fragen habt wendet euch an Susanne Voß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

